# AiO Wasserkühlung bis max 120 € gesucht



## OnyxXx (2. Dezember 2014)

*AiO Wasserkühlung bis max 120 € gesucht*

Hallo Leute 

rüste gerade meinen PC etwas auf, geplant sind eine SSD ( 240 GB San Disk 2 Ultra ) sowie das Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 Gehäuse, nur hätte ich jetzt noch gern eine gute Kühlung für meine CPU ( Fx 8120 )
Im Moment läuft der Prozessor  auf 3.1 ghz, mehr ist mit dem boxed kühler einfach nicht drinnen. Ich hätte schon gern 4-4,2 GHz, bei relativ geringer lautstärke 
Oder würde sich hier vielleicht sogar ein Luft Kühler mehr bringen?

Welche Wasserkühlungen würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Gerne auch unter 120 €  Im Gehäuse haben Lüfter mit einem Durchmesser von bis zu 140mm Platz 

Grüße

Chris


----------



## Julian1303 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung bis max 120 € gesucht*

Hi Chris, dann schau doch grad mal bei zack zack vorbei, grad im Angebot mit 120er und 240er Radi
http://www.zackzack.de/html/detail/zackzack.html?itemId=25842

Aber relativ leise sind die All in One nicht wirklich, eventuell wird ein Lüfteraustausch notwendig


----------



## OnyxXx (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung bis max 120 € gesucht*

Ja ich hätte auch gern ein Nachfüllbares System, aber ich habe damit keine Erfahrung und will nicht dass mir dann die " Suppe " im PC ausläuft


----------



## Julian1303 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung bis max 120 € gesucht*

Kenn das Angebotene auch nicht, aber bei meinem Buben ein Antec verbaut. Jedoch auch als bald wie möglich die Lüfter ausgetauscht. Den Lärm hielt ja keiner aus. Selsbt mit Headset nicht. In der Beschreibung des Angebots bei zack zack hab ich gelesen es ist bei Bedarf erweiterbar, jedoch nicht nötig und notwendig wenn nicht erwünscht. Die meisten anderen AiO kann man nicht erweitern bzw auseinander nehmen ohne die kaputt zu machen. Wie gesagt kenn das nicht aber klingt mit der Erweiterbarkeit recht interessant. Eventuell hat ja jemand hier dieses Teil im System und kann was dazu sagen. Also 75 Euro fürn 240er Radiator ist ein guter Preis.

"Die AlphaCool Eisberg 240 Komplettwasserkühlung wurde in Deutschland entwickelt und das Ergebnis ist eine hocheffiziente Wasserkühlung für Computer mit sehr langer Lebensdauer! Die Mikrokanaltechnologie der Kupferplatte vergrößert die Kontaktfläche auf die die Kühlflüssigkeit prallt. Dadurch wurde die Wärmeabfuhr beim Eisberg 240 um ein vielfaches verbessert. Begünstigt durch die einzigartige JetStream-Technologie wird das Wasser mittels Turboinjektion innerhalb des Kühlers transportiert. Geschwindigkeit und Druck wurden dadurch im ganzen System optimiert. Mit einem Radius von gerade einmal 0,5 cm größer als eine 2 Euro Münze hat die Pumpe des Eisberg 240 die perfekten Voraussetzungen für eine Kompaktwasserkühlung. Selbst mit reduzierter Leistung bietet diese Pumpe immer noch genügend Leistung um die CPU perfekt zu kühlen. Einer der größten Pluspunkte im Vergleich zu anderen Kompaktwasserkühlungen ist die individuelle Erweiterbarkeit des Eisbergs. Egal ob weitere Kühler, Pumpen, Radiatoren, Ausgleichsbehälter oder Temperatursensoren in das System eingeschlossen werden - Der Eisberg lässt sich ganz einfach mit gängigen 1/4" Anschlüssen und einem 11/8 mm Schlauch erweitern."


----------



## Julian1303 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung bis max 120 € gesucht*

Achso is Multizack, die mit 120er Radi kost 65 das geht auch.


----------



## kingkoolkris (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung bis max 120 € gesucht*

Nimm doch das Rajinek Triton. Ist gut getestet, mit 240er Radi, kostet nur 79,90€ und ist bei Bedarf nachfüllbar/erweiterbar. Ansonsten ist es aber vorgefüllt und "ready-to-use" wie alle anderen AIOs.

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/RAIJINTEK-Triton-Komplett-Wasserkuehlung-240mm::29278.html


----------



## OnyxXx (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung bis max 120 € gesucht*

Klingt ja schonmal sehr gut der Eisberg  
Werde mir dann noch ein paar Reviews durchlesen und wenn alles passt wird der bestellt 

Und das rajjjjiiinken trition ( klingt wie ein name aus naruto xD ) schau ich mir dann auch noch an


----------



## Abductee (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung bis max 120 € gesucht*

Mir ist nicht ganz klar wo bei der Alphacool der Unterschied zur Coolermaster Eisberg besteht.
Der Preisunterschied ist ja heftig, 90 vs. 160€ und die Alphacool hat sogar noch Lüfter dabei.


----------



## Moerli_me (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung bis max 120 € gesucht*

Falls du doch auch Luftkühlung miteinbeziehen möchtest:
http://geizhals.de/eu/be-quiet-dark-rock-pro-3-bk019-a1054341.html
http://geizhals.de/eu/noctua-nh-d15-a1098241.html

Das wären sehr gute Kandidaten. Der BeQuiet ist dazu noch relativ günstig.

Bei Kompaktwasserkühlern musst du auf die Lautstärke achten, die sind nicht wirklich leiser als ein guter Luftkühler, oft auch eher lauter.
Lieber ein paar reviews/tests mehr lesen als sich dann ärgern.

Wenn du genug Platz im Gehäuse hast würde ich sogar eher zu einem Luftkühler tendieren, ich habe den beQuiet Dark Rock Pro 2 und der ist wirklich Top. Leise und sehr kühl.


----------



## OnyxXx (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung bis max 120 € gesucht*

Jap, den Dark Rock 3 Pro hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut, was wäre besser? Triton Rajienk oder Dark Rock Pro 3 ? Oder doch der Eisberg? 

Ich könnte es ja auch so machen : Jetzt mal den Dark rock pro 3, und wenn ich mich nach nem halben jahr oder so mal gut mit waküs auskenne, kann ich ja noch immer auf ein selbst auffüllbares system umsteigen


----------

